
Zooomr - Conquering The World (From Japan) - raghus
http://jp.blognation.com/2007/12/09/zooomr-conquering-the-world-from-japan/
======
alaskamiller
kris went to a few classes at the junior college around here and i met him
once and talked to him about tech and what not. he's very committed and
passionate about zooomr but is head lost as to what to do.

smugmug is profitable by targeting the pro/prosumer market. flickr is
sustainable by piggybacking on yahoo aimed towards the casual/prosumer market.
then sprinkled in between all this is the handful of big companies that want
to get in.

so with limited funding and just with a lot of moxie, he's trying to cement
himself in between. i asked if he wanted to be acquired in order to survive
but he just chuckled and said he'll be going at it alone until the time is
right.

so kudos for finding a place in japan, who in reality are very into web
development and fanatical about photography.

